# How to tell if Balloon Molly is pregnant?



## seaecho

Just got my first balloon Molly. I'm so excited! Yes, I know they are more prone to illness, and have a shorter lifespan, but I've wanted one ever since I knew there was such a Molly, and saw a picture of one. Back in the days when I had my first try at fish tanks (about 30 years ago) they didn't have mollies like this! She and my Dalmation are getting along fine so far.

Anyway, any signs to tell if she's pregnant? She was in with a few males that were tri-color. She is too, but not as dramatically as they were. And they were FATTER than her. But then again, they were bigger too. I have dial-up, which is very unpredictible so haven't had success yet in uploading pics of her.


----------



## Goby

I currently have a pregnant balloon molly and it's pretty obvious...huge huge belly. I have a pair and I enjoy them so much...haven't had any health issues as of late. Mine are both yellow striped and my male's fins are so long he resembles a male betta. They hang out at the top of my 55-gallon SW tank and I've created a little molly-habitat for them on the upper right side with some tall mangroves and some floating cheato. I enjoy them very much.


----------



## seaecho

OK, then maybe she's very early in her pregnancy. QUICK reply, by the way! Thanks!


----------



## Goby

And thank you! It's not often that I find someone who shares my love for the misfit balloon molly.


----------



## seaecho

I actually think they're adorable! Let us know when yours drops her little ones. I want to see pics too! I didn't realize so many people are against balloon mollies, but I do understand why, with the health problems. Good to know yours are healthy!


----------

